# Remember when.......



## Pappy (Aug 27, 2016)

The school crossing guards looked like this? I remember doing this while I was in grade school. We all received a trip to Washington, DC for participating. 
Although, this is a internet picture, I swear it looks like me, and the time was right, even that Kaiser auto behind me is the right era. Sigh.....


----------



## Gemma (Aug 27, 2016)

I remember doing that too, when I was in grade school.
I live in the country.  Instead of the kids looking like that we now have an adult that looks like that and still helps kids cross the street in front of the school.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 27, 2016)

We have the adult crossing guards also, Gemma. Although the school budget has included less and less guards at some crossings that need it now.


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 27, 2016)

I was a crossing guard also in grade school and wore that same style of belt. I was very honored to be one.

Thanks Pappy, that was a nice memory you brought up for me.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 27, 2016)

Hazy Davey said:


> I was a crossing guard also in grade school and wore that same style of belt. I was very honored to be one.
> 
> Thanks Pappy, that was a nice memory you brought up for me.



Same here. Did it for 7th and 8th grade.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 27, 2016)

Wow that was a blast from the past. I forgot about that. Yup, there were a handful of kids every year who thought they were hot stuff being crossing guards every year. Now they have retired police and seniors instead.


----------



## Carla (Aug 27, 2016)

I wonder why they stopped that. When I was in grade school, we had both. Crossing guards (adult) assigned to the busiest intersections with a safety there to stretch their arms out to keep the kids back. On least busier roads safeties stood alone. Here's another possible reason--when we were kids, we walked to school! Now, most are transported by parents or buses, not too many young ones will walk by theirselves. We live in a different world altogether.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 27, 2016)

@ my school, we called it "The Safety Patrol".


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 27, 2016)

I remember that as well. My girlfriend was on the safety patrol. I admired her badge but you had to give up part of your lunchtime in order to be on the patrol. That wasn't an option for me. I liked my leasury lunch to much to give it up.


----------



## jujube (Aug 27, 2016)

They were called "Crossing Boys" at my school (note that there were no "Crossing _Girls_".....girls were considered much too _delicate_ for a job like that <snort>) and they were the biggest bullies in the world.  They terrorized the little kids (including me) by threatening to leave us on the other side of the highway.  I still get the shakes when I see a white belt.....thank goodness white belts are out of style - LOL.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 28, 2016)

We still have them around here!


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 28, 2016)

jujube said:


> They were called "Crossing Boys" at my school (note that there were no "Crossing _Girls_".....girls were considered much too _delicate_ for a job like that <snort>) ....



Same here.  Always boys..


----------

